# 90's Tunes...



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llSEs07O4RU&feature=related]Tori Amos - Caught a Lite Sneeze (live) - YouTube[/ame]

got no patience for small-minded folks who insist that great music is limited to one particular interval of time...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Vq4vpCFos]Sky Cries Mary - Shipwrecked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kh0E4Sd3NU]Nine Inch Nails - Closer - 1080p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMAtL7n_-rc]Maple Leaf Rag Played by Scott Joplin - YouTube[/ame]







Oh, you meant the 1990s? My bad.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_qMagfZtv8]Radiohead - Just - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Thing Of Beauty - Hothouse Flowers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woa0GFwhciQ]Thing of Beauty - Hothouse Flowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

Alan Stallion said:


> Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin
> 
> Maple Leaf Rag Played by Scott Joplin - YouTube
> 
> ...



lol... my apologizes for any confusion...


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFPvDhZPfSs]Radiohead - Airbag + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

another awesome tune from these guys...

Give It Up - Hothouse Flowers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiUUtbALp_0]Hothouse Flowers Give It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y1LJjdkDP4]Sparklehorse - Hammering The Cramps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnuYWr4exlA]Sparklehorse - sunshine (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

was also a great time for country music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo]Travis Tritt - Here&#39;s A Quarter Call Someone Who Cares - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH6TJU0qWoY&ob=av2e]The Verve - Lucky Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreams - The Cranberries

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ]The Cranberries - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAe3sCIakXo&ob=av2e]Counting Crows - Round Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkQdaI1GCU]Highway 101 ~ Whiskey, If You Were A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpUUrEWnWQ]TOAD THE WET SPROCKET - ALL I WANT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw&ob=av2e]Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah5gAkna3jI&ob=av2e]Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMNgbISmF4I]Aerosmith - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Are You Gonna Go My Way - Lenny Kravitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhpHjmxNw8]Lenny Kravitz "Are You Gonna Go My Way" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs]Alice In Chains - Rooster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OV8uFRQ7-8]Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twbTG3Mwz3s&feature=fvwrel]Porcupine Tree - Synesthesia (remastered with Gavin Harrison drums) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkJEiuYUiSg]Sublime - STP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR4JpRXDtKY]Dislocated Day - Porcupine Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE&ob=av2e]Guns N&#39; Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tZLrLUnrjs]Collective Soul - She Gathers Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU]Oasis - Wonderwall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqPK88PA8aE]Deep Forest - Sweet Lullaby HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSi0SWz-u68]Porcupine Tree - Dark Matter (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Thunderdome - Messiah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeMk8eUY0DI]U-MV154 - Messiah - Thunderdome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810]The Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O5dVlCitYE]pixies - all over the world (SLIDES VIDEO SHOW) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBH97ma9YiI]Radiohead - Karma Police - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Seether - Veruca Salt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC9AUR-iTo0]Veruca Salt - Seether - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIFlVM4JnPI]Pixies - Subbacultcha (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FXU3RuX8eo]Third Eye Blind - Jumper (Official Music Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z04VDnr5k4I]Tonic - You Wanted More - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Rhinoceros - The Smashing Pumpkins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVfWx9282y0]The Smashing Pumpkins - Rhinoceros - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNrQOUtXYOo]Live - I Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-ACkYmdc4]U2 One Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE5f561Y1x4]Screaming Trees - Nearly Lost You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P620T7SXVck&feature=related]Radiohead - Street Spirit (Live on Later... With Jools Holland 2001) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOEFaxFhnzc]Radiohead My Iron Lung live (high audio quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3adFWKE9JE]Jeff Buckley - Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF-5vW4GbsQ]Elderly woman behind the counter in a small town- pearl jam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfecAVzoPPk]Elliott Smith- Clementine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYnNy-ADED4]Rose Parade- Elliott Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Come Out And Play - Offspring

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFwkv14u3b4]The Offspring Come Out And Play (Keep Em Seperated) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VardolDf4_g]Elliott Smith : Independence Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TImvarF-Z0]Elliott Smith : Bottle Up And Explode - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Sabotage - Beastie Boys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes Always - Jesus & Mary Chain featuring Hope Sandoval

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAcS4c0-Qk]The Jesus And Mary Chain - Sometimes Always (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 7, 2011)

Stay - Lisa Loeb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70PR5pinGs8]STAY - LISA LOEB - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Stella - Jam and Spoon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eq0i187kvE]Stella (Original Version) - Jam and Spoon - YouTube[/ame]

Hold me... love me...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Move Any Mountain - Shamen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfoFSTf6jw0]Move Any Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Set Adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AOVf9p9ht4]Set Adrift On Memory Bliss - PM Dawn (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Born Of Frustration - James

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxM42rG0a08&ob=av2e]James - Born Of Frustration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Remedy - Black Crowes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZgJrHxWaIg]The Black Crowes - Remedy (Official Music Video) [720p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Girlfriend - Matthew Sweet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aWPTCc2r0]matthew sweet girlfriend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlRpxyY_QkY]The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Silent All These Years - Tori Amos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8tdm_CMZDw]Tori Amos - Silent All These Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Please Don't Go - KWS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7VJQ1Kd_l8]KWS - Please Don't Go (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQZmrdwK7YM]Dinosaur Jr. - Feel The Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

End of the Road - Boyz II Men

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDKO6XYXioc&ob=av2e]Boyz II Men - End Of The Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 16, 2011)

Save The Best For Last - Vanessa Williams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EdmHSTwmWY&ob=av2e]Vanessa Williams - Save The Best For Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't find a YouTube clip, so I'll post a MySpace link...

Sometimes - The Millions

*Sometimes by The Millions | Song | Free Music, Listen Now*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

It's A Shame About Ray - The Lemonheads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFYFj5q8_Qk&ob=av2e]The Lemonheads - It's A Shame About Ray (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 24, 2011)

Winter - Tori Amos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-IsiAfjhck]Tori Amos - Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

From the 80s thread...



bayoubill said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect Kiss - New Order
> ...




For *BayouBill*, the New Order side project The Other Two...

Selfish

The music video's audio isn't very good in the first clip, so I'll post a second YT clip featuring a better audio tract, and you can mute the first... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlcGxCrgO5g]The Other Two - Selfish - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSyCUSCciGM]The Other Two - Selfish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

Anther New Order (and The Smiths) side project, with Bernard Sumner and Johnny Marr...

Get The Message - Electronic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1mjaGF7uzk]Electronic - Get the message - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

Another New Order offshoot...

What Do You Want From Me - Monaco

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhZKh0sXT1s]Monaco - What do you want from me (US version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

And yet another New Order offshoot, from the early 90s...

Pineapple Face - Revenge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPPQJDcy-P8]Revenge - Pineapple Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 6, 2012)

Alan Stallion said:


> From the 80s thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Alan...

hard to keep up with all your postings of incredible stuff I've never heard of...

trying to think of what I can offer in return...

I have a four-year-old granddaughter who, for all the world, looks and acts like the second incarnation of Tori Amos... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6IJdOcoLLs]TORI AMOS live CAUGHT A LITE SNEEZE - YouTube[/ame]

was also wondering if you'd ever heard of Sky Cries Mary...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Vq4vpCFos]Sky Cries Mary - Shipwrecked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 6, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> was also wondering if you'd ever heard of Sky Cries Mary...



Can't say that I have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ricardonest (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got to say Weezer


----------



## Valox (Jan 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODmQaQd03Ig]Hey Man, Nice Shot //. Filter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

From late '99...

Bad Touch - Bloodhouse Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZFM5r4C7I8]Bad Touch - YouTube[/ame]

Less-censored than this video usually is.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Another one from late '99...

I Do - Blaque featuring Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eh_9oHJCCo]Blaque - I Do (Featuring Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2012)

Barbers Adagio for Strings - William Orbit {Ferry Corsten remix}

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nPAkX1oot0]Barbers Adagio For Strings (Ferry Corsten Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY&NR=1]Soul Asylum - Runaway Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2013)

Alan Stallion said:


> Bloodhouse Gang



Wow, I really botched the name of that band... it's *Bloodhound Gang*


Anyhoo...

Guilty - Gravity Kills
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUVheOwDM5I]Gravity Kills - Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hglVqACd1C8]Tool - Sober [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OynRoSnDxkQ]Dream Theater - Images and Words - Track 7 - Wait for Sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5apPdZXNELc]Dream Theater - Images and Words - Track8 - Learning to Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLHso6hLHFA]Counting Crows-Rain King - YouTube[/ame]

Counting Crows- Rain King


----------



## April (May 4, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MS91knuzoOA]Pearl Jam - Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pBZs_Py-1_0]Soundgarden - Rusty Cage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 5, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE]HANSON - MMMBop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2013)

I want to put this song in the 80's thread; but it's actually from 97.


----------



## bayoubill (May 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Len - Steal My Sunshine - YouTube



love that tune... such fun...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2015)

*"You Get What You Give" - New Radicals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 20, 2015)

*Still Got The Blues (For You) - Gary Moore*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)

Sometimes, I just love this angry white boy music.  

Yeah, rage baby, RAGE!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)

The Mountain Song ~ Jane's Addiction


^^^

This could actually be from the 80s.  Not sure.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)

From one of the Batman movies!    Killer tune!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)

No, this is not dedicated to you. 

When it comes to music, you are anything but stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2015)

Billo_Really 

Some good tunes there Billo.  At least we can agree on music.


----------



## konradv (Mar 22, 2015)

DAVID BYRNE- MISS AMERICA


----------



## konradv (Mar 22, 2015)

Neil Young- Unknown Legend


----------



## konradv (Mar 22, 2015)

R.E.M.- Bang And Blame


----------



## konradv (Mar 22, 2015)

Counting Crows- Rain King


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2015)

*The Scatman - Scatman John

*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)

I've always loved this song.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


>



I love them.  This is one of my favorites from Bush.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

A lot of people don't like the Beastie Boys, but I like some of their songs.  This is one of my favorite Beastie Boys songs.  Entertaining video too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Pork and Beans ~ Weezer.  Also a funny video.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> A lot of people don't like the Beastie Boys, but I like some of their songs.  This is one of my favorite Beastie Boys songs.  Entertaining video too.


Beastie Boys have one of the greatest songs in the history of rock.  Every bit as good as the anthems from The Who and Zep.  In fact, it's probably the best concert closer of all time.




I'm torn between that one and this for the best song to end a concert with...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2016)

*Crazy - Seal*


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 23, 2016)

The late beautiful precious released this song in 1990.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)

Cooler than a cucumber in a bowl of hot sauce!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2016)

*Gangster Trippin - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 27, 2016)

*Disconnected - Face To Face*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2016)

*Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2016)

*Safari - The Breeders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2016)

*Bull In The Heather - Sonic Youth*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2016)

*Los Angeles - Frank Black*


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 7, 2016)

*Dead Souls - Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 9, 2016)

Annie Lennox,  "Don't let it bring you down". It is only castles  burning....you will come around.


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 9, 2016)

Now I am listening to Deep blue day from the " Train spotters"  soundtrack,.great movie, freaked me out with the baby walking on the celling...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2016)

*Rhinoceros - The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 10, 2016)

*Everlong - Foo Fighters*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Children {Dream Version} - Robert Miles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*The Real Thing - Third Eye*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Come Together {Farley Mix} - Primal Scream*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


>



This song was written about a politician that shot himself on live tv.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)

Since we're on Filter. Great song great band. "Hey dad, whatta you think about your son now!"


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Since we're on Filter. Great song great band.


I love that song........ my favorite by them...........


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


I love Alanis!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)

oops i meant to post this one


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)

no worries, they're all good!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Steal My Sunshine - LEN*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*You Get What You Give - New Radicals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Groove Is In The Heart - Deee-lite*


----------



## WheelieAddict (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Militants (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 17, 2016)

Militants said:


>



Cool song. 

I think the current generation turned techno into dubstep.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Going Out Of My Head - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Coffee and TV - Blur*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 17, 2016)

This song/video was released in 1992.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love his smile at the end of the video.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2016)

*Mayonnaise - Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2016)

*More - Sisters of Mercy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2016)

*Still Got The Blues (For You) - Gary Moore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2016)

*Wicked Game - Chris Isaak*


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2016)

Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 19, 2016)

*The Power - Snap!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 19, 2016)

*Rhythm Is A Dancer - Snap!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 19, 2016)

*Welcome To Tomorrow - Snap!*


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 19, 2016)

The Dougie Fresh sample made this song and their careers.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)

There are some really corny but fun songs out there from the 90s!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 20, 2016)

*Sometimes Always - Jesus & Mary Chain featuring Hope Sandoval (of Mazzy Star)*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Militants (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 27, 2016)

*Dream Like Mine - Bruce Cockburn*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2016)

Creep. Performed by Post Modern Jukebox, the freshest idea in music in decades and populated with top tier talent.

PostmodernJukebox


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2016)

*And So Is Love - Kate Bush*


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

A bit of an 80s/90s tweener

*Love And Anger - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2016)

*Sadeness Part I - Enigma*


----------



## Bonzi (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2016)

*Type - Living Colour*


----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 4, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 4, 2016)

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day. If only I had officially discovered him before his going forward. Then I could have told him to his face that I love him.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 5, 2016)

oh my bad... let me retract    (better?)


----------



## Toro (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

A *Veruca Salt* double-shot (answering the question, just who is the seether?)
*
Seether*

*Volcano Girls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

*Here And Now - Letters To Cleo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

*I Want It All - Eve's Plum*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

*Push It - Garbage*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

*6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2016)

*Naked Eye - Luscious Jackson*


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)

I can't remember if I already posted some of these.  I think I post on too many different music threads.


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

My theme song 

*I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

Could qualify for the 80s thread, but peaked on the charts in '90
Love Cindy and Kate's harmonies on this one.
*
Roam - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2016)

*Chorus - Erasure*


----------



## Bonzi (May 15, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 30, 2016)

*For An Angel - Paul Van Dyk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 30, 2016)

*Everytime You Touch Me - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 30, 2016)

*What Is Love - Haddaway*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


>



Love the Pumpkins.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2016)

I remember when this song came out, my introduction to Smashing Pumpkins

*Siva - Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Into The Night - Julee Cruise*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Blue Light - Mazzy Star*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2016)

*Please - Chris Isaak*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 12, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

*Temple Of Dreams - Messiah*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

*Something Good - Utah Saints*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

*Move Any Mountain - Shamen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

*3 a.m. Eternal & Last Train To Transcentral - The KLF*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

Stella - Jam and Spoon


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2016)

*Set Adrift On Memory Bliss - PM Dawn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 19, 2016)

*Father Of Mine - Everclear*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 20, 2016)

*Low Self Opinion - Rollins Band*


----------



## protectionist (Jun 20, 2016)

QUIZ - What IS the # 1 Most Listened to Tune in the World ?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hope nobody posted this yet.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 21, 2016)

Love that guitar. More than words from Extreme.


----------



## protectionist (Jun 21, 2016)

protectionist said:


> QUIZ - What IS the # 1 Most Listened to Tune in the World ?


The MOST LISTENED TO, MOST DANCED TO, MOST PLAYED tune in the world is Sailor's Hornpipe.

It is not only the # 1 tune of 2015 and 2016, it is the # 1 tune worldwide EVERY YEAR for the past 407 YEARS. No other tune even comes close.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 22, 2016)

I can't remember if I have already shared this song in this chat. I do apologize if I have...but then again, when things are that good enough, they couldn't be anymore worth sharing again!   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. The song was released in 1990 and I love to watch the late beautiful precious not only sing it here, but I also love to watch him ride the horse too and then of course the first close up of him in the video only makes me wish that I had discovered him before his going forward last fall even more. Those beautiful eyes of his..........his voice..........


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

*Du Hast - Rammstein*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

*Just One Fix - Ministry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

*Sober - Tool*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

*I Stay Away - Alice In Chains*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

*March Of The Pigs - Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2016)

And now for something completely different...

*Happy Happy Joy Joy - Ren & Stimpy*


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2016)

*Sour Times - Portishead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2016)

*Here's Where The Story Ends - The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2016)

*Protection - Massive Attack featuring Tracey Thorn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2016)

*Lay Me Down - Mock Turtles*


----------



## HaShev (Jun 24, 2016)

1990 Nitzer Ebb-"getting closer"


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2016)

My new favorite Mariah Carey song is Shake it Off, but that is from the 2000s, so from the 90s, I choose this one.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Jun 26, 2016)

1990 industrial dance:
Die Warzau-"strike to the body"


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kristian (Jul 1, 2016)

Real good things here:


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

Early Goo Goo Dolls...

*There You Are*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

Early *Sugar Ray*

*"Mean Machine"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Tragedy For You - Front 242*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Like A Drug - They Eat Their Own*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*I Feel So Good - Richard Thompson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Give It Up - Hothouse Flowers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 8, 2016)

*Every Beat Of The Heart - The Railway Children*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)

A decent guitar solo at 3:00 to boot.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2016)

This song has its moments.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Jul 26, 2016)

1995 Adam Ant-Wonderful


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2016)

*I'll Be Your Chauffeur - David J*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2016)

*Reach The Rock - Havana 3 a.m.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2016)

*Sound - James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 26, 2016)

*Story Of My Life - Social Distortion*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2016)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Story Of My Life - Social Distortion*



I really love their '92 album, _Somewhere between heaven and hell_. I got to listen to some of those songs again.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2016)

*Celebrate - An Emotional Fish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2016)

*Then - The Charlatans UK*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2016)

*Disconnected - Face To Face*

Not to be confused by the 80s one-hit wonder Face To Face


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2016)

*I'm The One - Descendents*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*Violet - Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*I Wish - Skee-Lo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*I'll Be Around - Rappin 4-Tay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*Tha Crossroads - Bone Thugs-n-Harmony*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*Move To The Bigband - Ben Liebrand featuring Tony Scott*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 25, 2016)

*Feels Good - Tony Toni Tone*


----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Friends Of P - The Rentals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Waiting - The Rentals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Hello Cruel World - E*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Novocaine For The Soul - eels*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*All I Want - Lightning Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Change - Lightning Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*They Might Be Giants - They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2016)

*World (The Price Of Love) - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Shame - Stabbing Westward*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Hey Man, Nice Shot - Filter*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Soulmate - No Use For A Name*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Lay It Down - Magnapop*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Cellophane - Knapsack*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Just - Radiohead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Dragon Lady - Geraldine Fibbers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Here And Now - Letters To Cleo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Inbetweener - Sleeper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2016)

*Girlfriend - Matthew Sweet*


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 15, 2016)

*Heaven Or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins*


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 8, 2017)

Happy 80th birthday today to Miss Shirley Bassey

*History Repeating - The Propellerheads featuring Shirley Bassey*


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)

Woah Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Valentina - Komputer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Time To Dream - Fortran 5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Dream - Forest For The Trees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*A Dream Within A Dream - Dreadzone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Dreamtime - The Heart Throbs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Sleep To Dream - Fiona Apple*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Sweet Dreams - The Lightning Seeds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*The Dream Is Still Alive - Wilson Phillips*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Singing In My Sleep - Semisonic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Sleepwalk - Pere Ubu*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 18, 2017)

*Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 20, 2017)

*Dreams - The Cranberries*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 20, 2017)

*Temple Of Dreams - Messiah*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >



Glad you enjoyed that one, sweetie!


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hi Chris!


----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Toro (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Art Of Love {Youth & Orb Mix} - Art of Noise*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Little Fluffy Clouds - The Orb (featuring Rickie Lee Jones)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Come Alive - Orchestra JB*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Mysterious Times - Sash! featuring Tina Cousins*


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 24, 2017)

Toro said:


>


Kurt Cobain!   RIP  
I love Nirvana!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 24, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Mysterious Times - Sash! featuring Tina Cousins*


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 24, 2017)

Even today, it is still difficult for me to listen to this song all the way through.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

Another Sash! favorite of mine, for Esthermoon...

*La Primavera - Sash! featuring Patrizia Salvatore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Forgiven, Not Forgotten - The Corrs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Little Wing {live} - The Corrs featuring Ronnie Wood*


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

Get A Move On - Mr. Scruff


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


I was considering posting that tonight.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 24, 2017)

*Stop The Rock - Apollo Four Forty*


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2017)

Time can pass slowly,
things always change
You day's been numbered
And I've read your last page
You was just a temporary lover
Honey you ain't the first
Lots of others came before you woman
Said but you been the worst....

_what an asshole axl was_


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2017)

When you were young
and your heart was an open book
You used to say live and let live
you know you did
you know you did
you know you did
But if this ever changing world
in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry
Say live and let die
Live and let die


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## esthermoon (Feb 25, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> Another Sash! favorite of mine, for Esthermoon...
> 
> *La Primavera - Sash! featuring Patrizia Salvatore*


La Primavera! Thank you Alan Stallion!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2017)

*So This Is Love - Mental Cube*
(a.k.a., The Future Sound of London)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2017)

*Papua New Guinea - The Future Sound Of London*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2017)

*Play With Me - Thompson Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Firestarter - The Prodigy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*It's Like That - Run DMC vs Jason Nevins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Now That We've Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz featuring Aaron Hall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Temptation - Corina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Rhythm Of The Night - Corona*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*I'm Gonna Get You - Bizarre Inc.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Naïve - KMFDM*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Something Good - Utah Saints (featuring Kate Bush)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*In Bloom - Nirvana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 13, 2017)

*Learn To Fly - Foo Fighters*


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Wonderwall - Mike Flowers Pops*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Closer To Hogs - Nine Inch Richards*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*It's All About The Pentiums - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Regulate - Warren G featuring Nate Dogg (Sesame Street version)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2017)

*Enter Sandman - Pat Boone*


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 22, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Enter Sandman - Pat Boone*



Uhhh. This is what the elevator music would be like on your way down to hell. Except you never get off the elevator, it is your hell and the doors never open. 

It's different but


----------



## featherlite (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2017)

*Happy Birthday To Me - Cracker*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2017)

*Birthday - The Julie Dolphin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Cassius 1999 - Cassius*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Revolution 909 - Daft Punk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Da Funk - Daft Punk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Red Alert - Basement Jaxx*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Bodyrock - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

Pet Shop Boys + New Order + The Smiths = Electronic

*Getting Away With It - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

*Disappointed - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

*Get The Message - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

*Feel Every Beat - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

*Forbidden City - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 2, 2017)

*Gangster - Electronic*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 2, 2017)

This was released in 1990.


God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. And may the late beautiful precious lead be with the Lord, I love him so much.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Cellophane - Knapsack*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Lay It Down - Magnapop*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 11, 2017)

*Tomorrow - Silverchair*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2017)

_I should have changed my fucking lock.
I would have made you leave your key
If I'd have known for just one second
You'd be back to bother me. _


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------

